# what the hell is folding/ crunching?



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

ive read on here an i kinda get the jist thats its helping with research but that doesnt really elaberate much what is it and what the difference between the two?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 15, 2009)

folding can be done by the GPU, crunching can be done by the CPU.

In folding you find out how proteins are made, or "folded", in crunching you perform mathematical calculations, or "crunch the numbers". That's how i see it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Jun 15, 2009)

WhiteLotus said:


> folding can be done by the GPU, crunching can be done by the CPU.
> 
> In folding you find out how proteins are made, or "folded", in crunching you perform mathematical calculations, or "crunch the numbers". That's how i see it.



What are the actual benefits from this?


----------



## qubit (Jun 15, 2009)

http://folding.stanford.edu/

That's the home of folding and will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 15, 2009)

Well many of the syndromes and the like are caused because the proteins aren't properly made or folded, so in folding you find out how these errors in the folding can be done, and therefore how they can be reversed. Find a method of correcting a misfolded protein and you find a cure.

In crunching the same kind of thing applies, both use the chaos theory to find out the different causes of one thing and then to see if different solutions will work. If it does work, then onwards to actual production of medicines etc and trials.

Thats it in a nut shell really. For more accuracy go to the BOINC and F@H home pages. Both can be found easily.


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

ok kwl so i just download the different software click go so to speak and thats its?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 15, 2009)

yea pretty much. the F@H takes a bit of time to set up if you have more that one GPU, as it is one client one GPU. The BOINC client was easy as pie though, no troubles there. Just ask Fitseries if you need help setting up the BOINC client - he is the captain of the team. And as for F@H ask Bogmali or BUCK NASTY. They all know what they're doing and be happy to help out to get another member.

One factor i would make sure you think about though is your cooling. Remember that running these causes your CPU/GPU to be at load all the time, so you can run high temps.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 15, 2009)

WCG (World Community Grid) is basically a catch all, and does other things as well protein folding. From what I recall it can do traffic planning for certain cities, or long term estimates of various things. There are studies to help formulate more productive foods or discover new medications and cures for various things, not just cures for protein misfolding. You can crunch on both a CPU and GPU, though the CPU client is far better utilized than the GPU one and can do more in the same time, which is a better use of your power bill and time.

As for Folding @ Home, it is specifically looking at misfolded proteins and why they occur. There are many genetic diseases this can hope to cure, though not directly. Once a cause is found, they still have to look at ways to reverse it. However things like many types of cancer, Ehlers Danlose Syndrome, Alzheimer's and Parkinson's are targeted among many others. If this project proves successful, then these diseases could be eradicated. Aside from finding cures, this program also helps us formulate new theories on the designs and makeup of these proteins. It can help point to new realizations and it already has. I believe there is a page showing the papers (research) they've completed on Folding @ Home. Again, this program can be done on both CPU and GPU however in this case, Folding @ Home makes a better use of GPUs, specifically nVidia. There is an ATI client being made that is supposed to greatly improve how well it already works, but currently the ATI architecture isn't utilized to its full potential. That said, ATI cards it still do an arguably better job than CPUs at folding. 

This opens up a true match for the two, as it would help both teams and maximize the time and money you'd put into this. Crunching on the CPU and folding on the GPU is how many members here have gone. However you choose to help, if you choose to help, is up to you though. Any donation you provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Jun 25, 2009)

So from that? the competition market between ATI and Nvidia has not increase from just FPS and high benchmark scores.  but now they will be focusing on crunching and F@H?

dont get me wrong i love the idea, when i get home i will install it strait away. its just....if my above statement gets true in the near future, gpu manufacturers will be using recourses to help crunch rather than the FPS side of things.

personally, i think they should dedicate it. make a separate line of 'crunchers' or 'folders' that are specifically produced to crunch in the fastest way possible that are dedicated to getting the points up

feel free to agree or disagree with me. im just having a say


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 25, 2009)

but crnt a card do the same? i mean isn't all just about power? the more powerful a card is the more in will fold/crunch and the more fps ull get?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 25, 2009)

I want to start Crunching so bad.... I have 3 older computers that still work good. Would I be able to connect them all together for folding and crunching? would it be worth it?


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 25, 2009)

well as i can tell every little helps, if there slow then no they wont do it as fast


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 25, 2009)

What is folding & why does it matter? Oh, and how to set up folding@home.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jun 25, 2009)

CAPITAL LETTERS said:


> if my above statement gets true in the near future, gpu manufacturers will be using recourses to help crunch rather than the FPS side of things.



Nvidia Tesla??


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 25, 2009)

Tesla's aren't any better at Folding as the main hardware difference between them and regular cards is memory. The rest is essentially drivers. F@H has built in error checking so the Tesla's advantage essentially isn't used. Aside from those two things, a Tesla is essential a copy of the current cards. 

They won't go with folding vs. gaming cards as part of the main draw of folding is that you can do it with the hardware you already have. I personally enjoy the option of doing both on one card. If they do start doing this it'd be up to us (the consumer) to tell them that we didn't want this by not buying the product.


----------

